# Danish: Sweet dreams



## ~Unknown~

I like to pick up little phrases I can use in messages occasionally to surprise my Danish boyfriend. I usually write him something after he goes to bed and before I do, so if could someone translate "sweet dreams" or whatever the Danish equivalent is I'd appreciate it a lot!


----------



## BoTrojan

As a Danish-as-a-second-language-speaker and someone who lived in DK for a number of years, I always wondered about this one.  The natives may well correct me, but I'm not sure there is a direct translation that people actually use.  I could be wrong, but I think the closest you get to this "little phrase" as you call it is:

_*Sov godt!*_

Which simply means "sleep well."  Maybe to add the tenderness you seem to desire, you could say:

*Sov godt, min skat* (Sleep well, my dear).

Anyway, that's my two cents ...


----------



## Thyrr

~Unknown~ said:


> I like to pick up little phrases I can use in messages occasionally to surprise my Danish boyfriend. I usually write him something after he goes to bed and before I do, so if could someone translate "sweet dreams" or whatever the Danish equivalent is I'd appreciate it a lot!


That's nice, I sent the same kind of messages every now and than. 

I used *Sov godt og drøm sødt* which means "Sleep well and dream sweet"
I'm not Danish though so I'm not sure if it's commonly used.


----------



## tru-life

Both phrases are correct and normal to use.


----------



## ~Unknown~

Thanks guys, those are great.


----------



## Sepia

Sov sødt, mine herrer 

er i oevrigt den danske titel af Hemingway's samling

The Fifth Column and the First Fortynine Stories


----------



## hanne

Also simply "Godnat" (good night) or "Godnat og sov godt" would do.
I'm not sure I ever heard "drøm sødt"... It's certainly correct, but not so common to me.

My mum always said "Sov godt og drøm behageligt" (sleep well and have pleasant dreams).


----------



## tru-life

jeg har hørt "drøm sødt" 1 million gange. Er yderst normal vil jeg mene!


----------



## BoTrojan

Der kan man bare se hvor svaert der maa vaere at laere Dansk!  Vi har to infoedte, Hanne og Tru-Life, der har givet deres meninger.  Hanne har aldrig hoert "droem soedt," foer, mens Tru-Life har hoert det "1 million gange."  Jeg har heller ikke hoert udtrykket foer, man jeg er til gengaeld ikke infoedt.  Hvordan kan det forklares?  Er der regionale tendenser?  Er "droem soedt" noget man kun har kendskab til hvis man er af en hvis alder?  Det er, maa det siges, en smule mystisk.  Hvad siger i?


----------



## tru-life

BoTrojan said:


> Der kan man bare se hvor svaert der maa vaere at laere Dansk! Vi har to infoedte, Hanne og Tru-Life, der har givet deres meninger. Hanne har aldrig hoert "droem soedt," foer, mens Tru-Life har hoert det "1 million gange." Jeg har heller ikke hoert udtrykket foer, man jeg er til gengaeld ikke infoedt. Hvordan kan det forklares? Er der regionale tendenser? Er "droem soedt" noget man kun har kendskab til hvis man er af en hvis alder? Det er, maa det siges, en smule mystisk. Hvad siger i?


 
Ja det virker underligt, og vi er begge fra københavn (eller omegn) kan sige jeg er 25 år, ved ikke hvor gammel Hanne er. Mange gange synes jeg af de forskellige generationer siger tingene på forskellige måder her i Danmark (men sådan er det vist alle steder.)
Jeg hved ihvertfald at vi dansker har mange forskellige måder at sige tingene på. F.eks. kan folk fra vesterbro ha´ nogle andre slang udtryk end folk fra nørrebro har, selvom det er to bydele i samme by. Men man skaber vel sine egne udtryk indefor hver sin klike. Men sådan et udtryk som "sov sødt" kan jeg ikke forstille mig er noget vi har fundet på i min klike. Da det til at starte med ikke var mig der kom op med det.


----------



## tru-life

Jeg slog "drøm-sødt" op på google og der var 4520 resultater. Der er sågar en bog der hedder det...hehe.


----------



## BoTrojan

Ja, man er det noget som folk faktisk siger til hinanden?  Jeg har aldrig hoert det, men det betyder jo ikke at det ikke findes ... maaske tvaertimod!  Naah, men vi loeser nok ikke gaaden her.


----------



## hanne

Jeg er 29, så den store generationskløft er der heller ikke tale om.
Det er vel en type udtryk som ofte ligger i familien - det er jo ikke noget man bruger så tit over for sine venner.
Jeg får umiddelbart mistanken at "drøm sødt" er af nyere dato, og kommet via en direkte oversættelse fra engelsk, men det er et gæt.
Forresten sagde jeg ikke at jeg stensikkert aldrig har hørt det, bare at jeg ikke kan huske at have hørt der - der er en forskel.
Og så var det "drøm sødt" vi diskuterede, ikke "sov sødt"...


----------



## tru-life

hanne said:


> Og så var det "drøm sødt" vi diskuterede, ikke "sov sødt"...


 
Det er jeg godt klar over det var bare lige en smutter fra mig!


----------



## BoTrojan

OK, jeg spurgte en god ven om emnet.  Han er forfatter og har lige offentliggjort en ny dansk roman som er blevet anmeldt i, bl.a., Politiken og andre kendte aviser.  Det vil sige, at jeg laegger en del vaegt paa hans meninger hvad det danske sprog angaar.  Hans svar er ikke helt serioest, men jeg tror i vil nyde det:

*Du har ret: Man kan sige således, men det er ikke egentlig brugt. Hvad med: '... Må dine tankers vandring i drømme berede dig stor hvile og en lige så stor virkelyst i morgendagen'?*

God fornoejelse og God Jul!


----------



## nefeli

"Sov sødt, lille Viggo" hedder det i en vuggevise (fra 50erne?) og det lyder også mest naturligt for mig


----------



## hanne

nefeli said:


> "Sov sødt, lille Viggo" hedder det i en vuggevise (fra 50erne?) og det lyder også mest naturligt for mig


Sammenlignet med "drøm sødt", eller hvad mener du?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Drøm søtt er vanlig å si på norsk, sov godt og drøm søtt. Det kan jo være at det et norsk uttrykk som har kommet litt i bruk i danmark. Det vanligste er vel at det er danske ord som er i bruk i det norske språket, men dette går nok begge veier. 

Uttrykket er også i en vuggesang jeg husker fra jeg var liten, som begynner slik:
Sov nu søtt
lunt og bløtt
jeg skal vogga røre


----------



## hanne

I vuggevisen har du jo netop "sov sødt" ikke "drøm sødt"...


----------



## nefeli

Ja, jeg mener, at sov sødt (som det også hedder i Elefantens Vuggevise) er korrekt dansk, mens drøm sødt er en anglicisme.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Beklager er tydeligvis ikke helt våken ennå. Men uttrykket sov godt og drøm søtt brukes iallfall på norsk. Er godt mulig det er som nefeli sier, en anglicisme, at vi har gjort om på uttrykket sweet dreams. Det faller mer naturlig å si drøm søtt enn søte drømmer syns jeg.


----------

